# Blue X thing a week Muscle memory vs subconscious programming



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

First weeks request came from “Rick!”
“I don’t buy into the “muscle-memory” rhetoric of repetitive practice exercises but I do believe in sub-conscious programming. What am I really doing by practicing short yardage games?”


Muscle memory is not real, if so people in comas muscles could do things that their muscles remembered doing. Or when you relax your body parts could just do something you have done in the past. 
Example: Imagine this you’re driving down the road with your wife and you get it on cruise and relax listening to Lionel Richie on the radio. Suddenly your right arm remembered telling a guy to turn right last week at the stop sign and you slap your wife in the face!! If that happened id just go ahead and turn off ol Lionel Richie because things will not be going your way later, spare your ears and save your life. 
There are such things as remembering how something feels or how you do something but the information is in your brain and not in your muscles. 

Subconscious programming is real and we use it every day of our lives with a broad range of tasks. 
In archery subconscious programming is trained with a written shot sequence that is repeated over and over to the detail in hopes of transferring the task needed to shoot a good shot in to a system that feels normal and is easily repeated. With this being said there is a need to have a written shot sequence that you can repeat every day until you learn it to memory (in your mind). 
For this to be successful, the written shot sequence has to be a sequence that will deliver good results for you. If not, practicing a bad shot sequence will undermine the reason your trying to learn it to start with. When you make your first written shot sequence, it is not written in stone. Place it on a table beside where you shoot and do it trying to find problems with the progression of events you have written. Change them around, reword them, what ever it is that you do and when you do it needs to be written down in steps. Shoot your shot sequence over and over for weeks and then practice it everyday that you shoot until you know it in your head. 

“What does the short yardage games do for you?”
If shot with no purpose, no practice will do anything for you. The short yardage games are excellent for practicing your shot sequence, you don’t need walking practice at this point, just something to catch your arrows while you practice with a plan. But that’s not the only benefit. Short yardage games let you learn new stuff without the negative effects of missing that can destroy your confidence. 
When you stand there shooting at short yardages your mind sees less movement on the target and lets your mind learn to not over aim. It lets your mind see yourself shooting good scores and improves you self-image making you think you can do it, you can be good at archery. 
But for me there is no other way to train your mind to accept sight movement and not stop your execution. With blank bale everything can feel awesome, but without a target how would you know if your form is holding up or not. You need a target to look at to make sure you’re not standing there practicing a form and shot sequence that will never work. 

After you get A written shot sequence and your positive self-image ingrained in your mind, then you can use both for visualization.

Blue X


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

nobody ever said that " muscle memory" is in your muscles. your muscles can do nothing until the brain tells them something to do.... electrically. that electrical succession of information and directives, is stored in the brain and simply referred to as "muscle memory". subconscious actions are also stored in this same part of the brain because they are directives that are frequently used without the aid of conscious thought....such as moving a fork full of steak, to your cake hole....you don't have to think to do that do you ?....but you did at one time. it is a directive series of electrical commands that was learned by repetitious thought when you were about 3 mos. old. you have to physically do the movement repeatedly and consciously, for your brain to formulate the directive series of electrical impulses that tell your muscles what to do. movements that are recognized as frequent actions, then become filed and stored as " muscle memory". reading what to do, only teaches your brain the movements it must order your muscles to make, in order to formulate the directive series that will become "subconsciously programed", or "muscle memory" ...the "subconscious programing" happens as you repeatedly make the same movements and the brain recognizes that it should store that specific series of commands.
you are correct in thinking that you need to introduce a target and that blind baling does nothing for aiming. during blind baling your are formulating the series of commands that your brain recognizes the need to file away for subconscious programming. aiming is a conscious activity, because it includes the interpretive concept of sight connected to muscle control that is not necessarily the same every time. you have to think about keeping the pin in the center, so the bigger the center is, (X-ring at the 10 yard bale) the easier it is for you to conceive that you see the pin in the x-ring. as the x-ring gets further away, your conception of the pin in the middle becomes questionable, so it demands that you consciously think about what you see. when you have to think about what you see, you can't think about operating the release at the same time, so you need to move that series of commands to the subconscious management, programming, of muscle memory. then you can think about what you see and perceive it to be the pin in the middle and your brains memory can run the series of commands that run the release. which you learned by thinking about and your brain recognized as a repeated command series, at the blind bale.
blind baling only gives you the tool you need, that subconscious program of commands that runs the release, so that you can think about what your eye sight perceives as the pin in the middle of the bulls eye.
that concept of "accepting sight movement and not stopping the execution", is what is known as "trusting the float" and is necessary in order to complete an execution with the confidence gained by you seeing the pin stay in the x-ring at the 10 yard bale. so you are correct that at some time in the subconscious programming of your execution, you have to introduce a target.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

another aspect of short yardage shooting, is to train your execution, that a let down is as valuable as a shot that hits the x-ring. they have to both be looked at, by your shot process as the same value, both positive in reward, because one completes a mission and one stops a failed mission from coming to fruition. this is done when you introduce a target and refuse to continue an exectution that is anything but absolutely perfect in process. because the x-ring is big and relatively easy to stay in, you recognize that the execution is running well and also easily and clearly recognize when it's not. when it's not, you let down, thus refusing to let the execution run in any manor but with perfect process. repeated let downs teach the shot process that when it strays, it doesn't get to complete the mission and potentially fail. the reward is another chance to complete a good mission...the shot in the x-ring.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Rick! Ask me that question for the thing a week I agreed to do to give y'all something to fuss about and disagree with or try out. We were in hopes that it would spur discussion about some of the things we do. Don't blow a gasket it's just a thread in discussion forum used to occupy some of our time until death. Maybe well hit a few x's in between now and then. 

Blue X


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Blue X said:


> "...to train your mind to accept sight movement and not stop your execution." Blue X


That just about says it all. This is the Achilles heal of archery... or at least for many of us. I do a lot of short range shooting in my basement... 1000's of arrows have been shot. The result is that I'm one hell of a shooter at short range but I have difficulty translating what I learn at short range to the longer ranges. Even now I fall victim to sight movement stopping my execution. I'm constantly fighting with this.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey,both Blue and Ron are spot on. I am amazed at some of the thoughts that are among shooters ,some not so good and yet,some are really good. The first thing when your in mental trouble,"target panic" , you have to retain your mind. Thus the blank bale, then the bridge and so on. No matter, learning is still a bugger, you have to just keep picking at it.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Blue on the use of short range practice. It is an excellent resource for putting all of the pieces together so that the entire shot process can be honed to flow seamlessly and subconsciously. Having that dot that your sight moves around is a paramount component of that process. Without the perceived movement, it becomes much more difficult for a newer archer to learn to trust that movement and relinquish control of the shot and for the experienced archer it provides an arena to trial new methods in a "non-threatening" environment. If you learn to truly trust the float and the shot at short range, transitioning to longer distances should not be overly difficult. If it is, then there is likely some remnant of this lack of trust clinging to your psyche. 

Blank baling, on the other hand, can too easily provide one with a false sense of security in their routine that can very quickly break down when a target is introduced. It is a valuable tool for introducing new concepts, but should only be used for a rather short period of time, IMO.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Blank bale is about working mechanics- not aiming, mechanics. Blank bale doesn't work because shooters get lazy, they get sloppy, they flog the bale.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with you to a certain extent. But it is also possible to work those same mechanics by shooting at close range with a big honking target in front of you--in this manner, the shooter is not learning that it is okay to work their routine on just an empty slate. I've seen too many individuals languish on the blank bale for weeks or months and then go directly back to standard distances without a properly laid out bridge system and end up back in the same situation or worse that they were trying to work out. 

It can be very effective to work on mechanics and aiming at close range while maintaining the added "tension" of seeing a target... This eliminates the need for a prolonged bridge segment and the individual can progress in a manner that is more attuned to what they would naturally be experiencing while shooting at distance, but done in a non-threatening environment. 

However, blind baling is a totally different animal all together. I believe if someone really wishes to work purely on mechanics and the integration of their form into the subconscious, then it is through the practice of blind baling that they will most likely achieve the greatest results.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ron w said:


> when you have to think about what you see, you can't think about operating the release at the same time, so you need to move that series of commands to the subconscious management, programming, of muscle memory.


Not to argumentative, but I am finding this to be untrue. (for me) I am learning to do just the opposite, and putting all focus on the release and trusting the float. If I do it the other way, I tend to "command fire" more often. My X count has improved considerably since doing this.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

cbrunson said:


> Not to argumentative, but I am finding this to be untrue. (for me) I am learning to do just the opposite, and putting all focus on the release and trusting the float. If I do it the other way, I tend to "command fire" more often. My X count has improved considerably since doing this.


Hurray someone gets it! the main reason I never got any better was because I didn't know how to think my way thru my shot process. Now that I do I am shooting a lot better, and I don't need a lot of physical repetitive cycles to improve.
You guys all say, archery is 90% mental and 10% physical, but yet most of you spent 90% of your time on physical and next to nothing mentally. Learn to think your way thru your shot cycle and you too will improve. 

Coach Lee USA Olympic Archery Head Coach tells everyone exactly how to focus where to focus and when to focus on his web site. You can muddle through your incorrect shot routines and try to get better, or do what he recommends and actually get a lot better in a relatively short time. Good god when I think of all the crap I tried it makes me shutter when I think about all the time wasted just because I didn't know how to think my way through my shot cycle.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

All of you are very good archers and most everyone has a different opinion on how to get there. Apparently your strategy has worked for you in that it has increased your skill level. My question for each of you " Is it still working for you in order to obtain the next level".
Do you see a steady progression or have you plateaued out. If you have plateaued, do you still follow the same training regimen. Can subconscious programming only take you so far. Do you need a different training regimen.
Thanks
Cliff


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

clifflowe said:


> All of you are very good archers and most everyone has a different opinion on how to get there. Apparently your strategy has worked for you in that it has increased your skill level. My question for each of you " Is it still working for you in order to obtain the next level".
> Do you see a steady progression or have you plateaued out. If you have plateaued, do you still follow the same training regimen. Can subconscious programming only take you so far. Do you need a different training regimen.
> Thanks
> Cliff


If I try to shoot subconsciously, I shoot ok for a few ends and then miss and realize I don't even know why I missed. Too many people want to think this is some kind of magical, "becoming one with your bow" sort of thing. Like Bees said, if you're not thinking through every step of the process, you will get slack on some things. I still struggle with it at times, but I have seen the results well enough to know that it's working. (and I *always* know why I missed)


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Bees said:


> Hurray someone gets it! the main reason I never got any better was because I didn't know how to think my way thru my shot process. Now that I do I am shooting a lot better, and I don't need a lot of physical repetitive cycles to improve.
> You guys all say, archery is 90% mental and 10% physical, but yet most of you spent 90% of your time on physical and next to nothing mentally. Learn to think your way thru your shot cycle and you too will improve.
> 
> Coach Lee USA Olympic Archery Head Coach tells everyone exactly how to focus where to focus and when to focus on his web site. You can muddle through your incorrect shot routines and try to get better, or do what he recommends and actually get a lot better in a relatively short time. Good god when I think of all the crap I tried it makes me shutter when I think about all the time wasted just because I didn't know how to think my way through my shot cycle.


There are so many aspects of the mental part too. I feel the same when they talk about not scoring in practice. Pretending you're not scoring in competition is impossible in my opinion. It may be easier for you when you know you can't win, but when you know you can, you are keeping score. I practice keeping score. I still don't feel the same pressure as I do in a competition, but close, and my practice scores match my competition score very close.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

clifflowe said:


> All of you are very good archers and most everyone has a different opinion on how to get there. Apparently your strategy has worked for you in that it has increased your skill level. My question for each of you " Is it still working for you in order to obtain the next level".
> Do you see a steady progression or have you plateaued out. If you have plateaued, do you still follow the same training regimen. Can subconscious programming only take you so far. Do you need a different training regimen.
> Thanks
> Cliff


I got a great shot sequence that will follow me my entire life. For me it is merely practice my shot sequence everyday at 10yds and then shoot any distance I want. The center is always the center. The work for me is bow tuning and bow set up and balance to get it to stick or hold. But nomatter what, I always shoot the same shot sequence. 

As far as plateauing I am not sure how to answer. I worked really hard at building a form and shot sequence that holds my sight pretty well centered. Thru process of elimination, I have the perfect shot sequence for me. Any plateauing for me comes from inefficiency in duplicating my shot sequence or bad bow set up. 

What you program into your subconscious has limitations. Figure you out a shot sequence and form that will produce good results and perfect it over a little time by writing it down and making it as efficient as possible. When you get done and you have a finished shot sequence, then practice reproducing your shot sequence seriously everyday. That way you are programming your self with something that will work and not just random things.

Indoor archery is my favorite because of the consistency and repeatability. I thrive on the desire to be consistent over the whole tournament and the discipline it takes to get there. I absolutely love the pressure of not being able to miss or your out. For some reason the added pressure relaxes me like a muscle relaxer. I always know my average at all times during indoor season. I try to shoot my average or above where ever I go. If you want to win get your average up by learning to be more efficient with your shot sequence. 


I cant speak for 3D archers, I do shoot a little 3D but dont have a desire to be good at it. 

Blue X


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Find a shot sequence that is repeatable, and works. 
Learn the mechanics of the shot. 
Stare at who you want you to become. A good artist borrows. A great artist steals. 
Get out of your comfort zone. 


“One must develop an instinct for what one can just barely achieve through one’s greatest efforts.”
Albert Einstein



.02


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

This Blue X guy might be one of the last known survivors on AT that actually can hold a cup of water - 
just saying -


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Some very interesting suggestions here.

I think I'm gonna have to give up on the Prof. Harold Hill Think Method...:wink:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

clifflowe said:


> All of you are very good archers and most everyone has a different opinion on how to get there. Apparently your strategy has worked for you in that it has increased your skill level. My question for each of you " Is it still working for you in order to obtain the next level".
> Do you see a steady progression or have you plateaued out. If you have plateaued, do you still follow the same training regimen. Can subconscious programming only take you so far. Do you need a different training regimen.
> Thanks
> Cliff


I think once you get to a certain skill level the Form has pretty much plateaued out, the Subconscious does have a habit of taking short cuts and this is why all the serious competitive Archers spend a lot of time maintaining that discipline within their shot sequence.

Most of the time I'm not looking to improve Form just working towards maintaining the standard but I'm always looking for ways to improve my Focus.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Blue, I think you should do a thing a day thread. A week is way too long.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

montigre said:


> I agree with Blue on the use of short range practice. It is an excellent resource for putting all of the pieces together so that the entire shot process can be honed to flow seamlessly and subconsciously. Having that dot that your sight moves around is a paramount component of that process. Without the perceived movement, it becomes much more difficult for a newer archer to learn to trust that movement and relinquish control of the shot and for the experienced archer it provides an arena to trial new methods in a "non-threatening" environment. If you learn to truly trust the float and the shot at short range, transitioning to longer distances should not be overly difficult. If it is, then there is likely some remnant of this lack of trust clinging to your psyche.
> 
> *Blank baling, on the other hand, can too easily provide one with a false sense of security in their routin*e that can very quickly break down when a target is introduced. It is a valuable tool for introducing new concepts, but should only be used for a rather short period of time, IMO.


Totally agree with montigre (bolded part). And glad to see you here. No way could I recall all the times I've been told by an archer that he or she had gotten so good at blank baling that arrows were regularly being robinhooded, but that it didn't translate to success in the field.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

montigre said:


> If you learn to truly trust the float and the shot at short range, transitioning to longer distances should not be overly difficult. If it is, then there is likely some remnant of this lack of trust clinging to your psyche.
> 
> Blank baling, on the other hand, can too easily provide one with a false sense of security in their routine that can very quickly break down when a target is introduced. It is a valuable tool for introducing new concepts, but should only be used for a rather short period of time, IMO.


Blank bale is NOT where you develop trust in your shot. That is done on a disciplined bridge. Start close with a large easily hit target. Then slowly add the stress of short increases in distance. This is not easy work, IMO it's harder than developing your shot on the bale. 

If you don't increase the distance very slowly and maintain the discipline of what you learned on the bale, you will have missed most of the benefit of blank bale shooting. Jacob is right about it being easy to become lazy on the bale. Every shot, on target or on the bale, should be executed with a purpose. Focus on only one part of your shot and execute the shot while focusing only on that part of your shot.

This bale & bridge stuff isn't easy to do. I've tried for years and while I've controlled TP this way, I haven't really improved my shooting. Apparently I'm to scatterbrained to focus on one part of my shot at a time. That is where a good coach comes in. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Allen, I believe that is what I was saying. That you develop trust in your shot at the short ranges with a big target--I just did not call it a "bridge" because I'm personally not a big believer in the blank bale. It does seem to work well for a few, but to me, it seems like an added unnecessary step. 

A person is not training to shoot a blank wall, but a target of some sort that has been placed at some specified distance; so in my thinking, it just seems more logical to do the work at close range with a large target that most closely simulates the conditions he/she will be facing while on line or at the range and move that experience back in distance as the skill becomes more integrated.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Gail,

I just re-read my post and realize that I came off pretty harsh. I apologize for that. I consider you a good friend and one shouldn't post harsh comments like that in response to a friend's post.

Please accept my apology.

Allen


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok guys, I am still a little new at this, having been mostly a hunter and 3D guy. I have never written out my shot sequence. Could one of you post an example of yours?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Wonderful topic, for me I have learned to pick a single thing to work on during training sessions such as follow through or firing engine or float to name a few of my favorites. What I have found is that when I focus on lets say the follow through my aiming and firing engine do their jobs and I can focus on the follow through 100% and see what my follow through is doing. Same is true for my firing engine, I can focus on it and be in total control of what it is doing and my body will aim and follow through without me thinking about doing those things.

In Paris Texas I lead the open a class most of the weekend and when I came down to the last shot of the weekend I thought I was shooting for the win, I was actually shooting for second because another guy totally smoked the course on day two and was ahead by 4 points going into that shot but I didn't know that at the time. I stepped up to take my final shot and the other shooters in my group battling with me had already shot 12's and I needed a 12 to win, I can remember standing there in the moment that I had been training for and I picked my pin setting and where I was going to aim and I told myself to simply draw back and and be a spectator of the shot. My float and firing engine had been perfect all weekend long and I was looking so forward to watching and feeling my shot happen, I drew back and settled in and began floating and I ran my engine and the shot fired just missing the 12 ring by about a 1/8 inch.

The key to that story is that even under pressure I was able to do what i do in my back yard and I made a very competitive effort and the 12 just didn't happen, I could totally see my float and feel my firing engine running and I was totally aware of my form and it felt great. To me the lesson to be learned it to not have tunnel vision, by burning a hole in the target with your aiming effort many guys are trying to force their mind to ignore everything around them including their form and the surroundings. I am learning that you can be totally aware of your surroundings and yourself and the experience is awesome.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Ok guys, I am still a little new at this, having been mostly a hunter and 3D guy. I have never written out my shot sequence. Could one of you post an example of yours?


I'd be interested in seeing these as well.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

aread said:


> Gail,
> I just re-read my post and realize that I came off pretty harsh. I apologize for that. I consider you a good friend and one shouldn't post harsh comments like that in response to a friend's post. Please accept my apology. Allen


No need to apologize, Allen. I've known you for far too long for something like that to ruffle my feathers--I know what you meant--all is good!! :wink:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Ok guys, I am still a little new at this, having been mostly a hunter and 3D guy. I have never written out my shot sequence. Could one of you post an example of yours?


Here are a few:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115065&highlight=sequence


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

montigre said:


> ..Blank baling, on the other hand, can too easily provide one with a false sense of security...


This can also be said for short range training... At some point a transition to the real world has to take place. I do a lot of shooting from 7-12 yards in my basement but I still struggle with this transition. After reading this thread I'm reworking my shot routine as I've found some holes in it. I believe this will help.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

EPLC said:


> This can also be said for short range training... At some point a transition to the real world has to take place. I do a lot of shooting from 7-12 yards in my basement but I still struggle with this transition. After reading this thread I'm reworking my shot routine as I've found some holes in it. I believe this will help.


 You must have a reason to be shooting close range. You must be learning something every day , every end. You must have a goal and some sort of time frame. Throwing sticks at 10 yards is no different than throwing sticks at 20 yards. However training at a target at 5-10 yards has enormous benefits over training at 20. Your shot routine is the strongest tool we have , this is best learned and drilled close up with the use of a target in my opinion.
I would suggest setting goals to enable your transition "to the real world ". Shoot 50 60Xs at 10 yards , Then move back to 12 yards , shoot 50 60Xs move back - so on and so forth - Our minds like closer and our egos like success - Make a plan , run it , -


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

N7709K said:


> Blank bale is about working mechanics- not aiming, mechanics. Blank bale doesn't work because shooters get lazy, they get sloppy, they flog the bale.


Agreed.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I can speak from experience here about the Benifits of close range practice, blank bale, blind bale whatever you want to call it.
When I was going strong with my training with Alan and doing intensive exercises everyday most of those were from 5-10 yards. It was all about focusing on my routine and ingraining it into my head and muscles where it became a subconscious routine.
I started with writing down my steps in vivid detail from when I took a breath to when I blinked and everything. Then when practicing I kept that hung on the wall next to me and followed it every time. Like Padgett said, working on one thing each day, one day was just letting my bow float and letting down. Wouldn't even shoot an arrow. Just getting comfortable with how my float was and relaxing.
Next day would be just release, focus on nothing but my release etc.
When I was doing all of that before I got hurt in November and doing it on a daily basis my shooting was dramatically improving and my confidence was there to back it up. 
Now that my back is hurt I can't practice like I was, I struggle to make it through a 3d course. I only shot one side of Bedford IN because the second day I was hurting so bad the officials woundnt let me go out, they seen the pain I was in and even my wife said I shouldn't go out, but I wasent going to not try.
I will be having surgery this summer sometime on my back and hope by indoor season I can be back into it.
I can speak volumes about how the short game improved my shooting. There lies a key though, you need to know what you are doing is correct, form, release etc. to make that practice GOOD practice and not just slinging sticks.
Padgett has LOTS of knowledge and so does Alan and quite a few others here. If you watch and read you can tell who knows what and who is full of hot air.
I went from your average bowhunter to shooting 60x games in less than a year of intensive training with a coach ONLINE only. I pray I can get back to that once my surgery is done lol.
OK rambling over lol.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

"blank bale, blind bale, whatever you want to call it".... is, as you put it..."hot air", as well.
blank bale and blind bale are two different things, used for two different issues. the understanding of how all this inter-relates, is in the details, of knowing the differences between them.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

It's pretty simple really. Breathe in, raise bow, draw and exhale half, anchor, hold, aim, expand, release, follow through.

Many people, especially hunters and "snap" shooters, will shorten this down to just a step or two, but they're all there to some degree whether you acknowledge them or not. Instinctive shooters will blend the aiming sequence with the rest so the aiming actually starts as you raise the bow and anchor and when it "feels" right, they release with or without a follow through.

I'm a target shooter, so I try to pace myself to give each step the attention it deserves.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

dua lam pa said:


> You must have a reason to be shooting close range. You must be learning something every day , every end. You must have a goal and some sort of time frame. Throwing sticks at 10 yards is no different than throwing sticks at 20 yards. However training at a target at 5-10 yards has enormous benefits over training at 20. Your shot routine is the strongest tool we have , this is best learned and drilled close up with the use of a target in my opinion.
> I would suggest setting goals to enable your transition "to the real world ". Shoot 50 60Xs at 10 yards , Then move back to 12 yards , shoot 50 60Xs move back - so on and so forth - Our minds like closer and our egos like success - Make a plan , run it , -


This thread has been very helpful for me in just a short time. I've had a shot routine since 2009 but have never really implemented it the way it should be implemented. I guess what I have been doing is performing "lip service" instead of truly understanding my shot routine and implementing it as an individual and separate step by step process. Like I said, "lip service" was what was happening, and that was only when I used it, as I tend to wander off from it for periods of time. That said; I'm not a bad shooter and can still shoot an occasional 270 field half. I'll be 69 years old in November. But I can't seem to be where I think I should be.

Since starting to read this thread I've been working and refining my shot routine. Yesterday I shot about 200 arrows in my basement at 4-7 yards just making myself use my refined shot routine. I found it difficult to actually apply it as a step by step process for every arrow. At one point I thought I was the victim of A.D.D. (Archery Deficit Disorder)... but I stuck with it even though I didn't think I was making much progress. This morning it rained here so I continued my short range shot routine drill for a little while. At noon I headed to my club to meet a couple of friends and shoot some field. We only shot 14 targets but I was amazed how I was able to used my shot routine the way a shot routine is intended (or at least how I perceive it should be used). Each step of my routine was a distinct step and I was able to stick with it through the entire half. I shot a 263 22X half with only a 16 on the 65 yarder. The score wasn't important, what was important was the knowledge I came out with. I know that if I am going to get to the next level of my shooting this is the direction I need to go. Understanding and implementing each step of my shot routine as a distinct entity could be just the thing I've been looking for... And don't let my age fool you as I'm physically and mentally much younger than my actual age...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Over the past month I've continued to work on my shot routine, trying to truly understand the process as I execute. This is definitely helping my shooting. As I have gone through this process my routine has evolved. I'm at a point where I believe I understand it fairly well and am beginning to see my averages rise slightly. I believe this improvement will continue as I continue to better understand this process... Here's where I'm at:

NOCK THE ARROW!
DRAW, PRELOAD & ALIGN
RELAX the BOW ARM 
CENTER the PEEP
AQUIRE the X
SAFETY OFF & COMMIT!


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Eplc

you got this. 

I have followed you since before the left hand switch. I knew then you would make it. I have personally watched you along your journey and you my friend are a survivor. You can do it if anybody can. 

With a slow take off I thought nobody liked this thread. I am glad to see it has helped some people. 

Blue X


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Blue X said:


> Eplc
> 
> you got this.
> 
> ...


Yes, the LH thing has worked out quite well for me... and this thread has provided much valuable for me. I've had a shot routine for some time but never really tried to truly understand it. After a while it had become no more than lip service and as a result would slip away for periods. Thanks to this thread I seem to have a better understanding of the purpose of the shot routine... and the more I understand it and it's function the better it's working for me. As a result I've been more consistent and when in trouble I can review my routine to find where the issue is. I'm liking it! Thanks.


----------

